# Discontinued Navigon and new iPhone



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

As some of you may know, NAVIGON by Garmin has been discontinued since May. I love the app and am disappointed that Garmin chose to take it down. With it no longer available for download, how would I reinstall it on a new iPhone or during a clean install? Is there a easy and simple way of adding it to a factory fresh iPhone and/or iPad? Also, the maps may no longer be available for download. That’s another issue. I haven’t yet seen a comparable app with built in maps.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Several apps will allow installing/transferring apps etc such as the recommended iMazing.app that can do so from a backup.
https://imazing.com



> That’s another issue. I haven’t yet seen a comparable app with built in maps.


Unfortunately the same thing happened to the excellent free Navionics' Hike & Bike.app my wife uses with her iPhone, but at least it still works.

And yet we got notice that they were going to release an update for it but it never materialized. Bummer.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Several apps will allow installing/transferring apps etc such as the recommended iMazing.app that can do so from a backup.


I've got the app so that will work well for me. I do wonder how I'll get the complete maps onto my iPhone. Every new install requires downloading the basic map files and then any State, Province, Country, etc.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Maybe they'll be available in your backup that you could use, or how about some of their "update" if they would stll work:
https://www.navigon.com/en/fresh-shop/

Or maybe via some google searches.

I recall looking into some open source mapping projects that a lot of apps could use, but I cannot recall the name.
Again, I'd try using some google web searches.


- Patrick
======


----------



## TiltAgain (Jun 27, 2016)

pm-r said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> I recall looking into some open source mapping projects that a lot of apps could use, but I cannot recall the name.*SNIP*


Openstreetsmap?

Cheers


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Navigon Fresh seems to be only for Navigation Devices but not the iPhone or iPad. All map updates and installs are done in-app. And, with Navigon discontinued, I believe any in-app function probably is as well.I would think that the app is "sandboxed" which would not allow for any open source maps, no?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Have you tried installing on a new phone via your backup?

Maps are still available for download, if they don't automatically come with the backup.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Have you tried installing on a new phone via your backup?
> 
> Maps are still available for download, if they don't automatically come with the backup.


I’m thinking ahead with the new iPhones coming out. Just wondering when the maps for download will be shut down.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

TiltAgain said:


> Openstreetsmap?
> 
> Cheers



Thanks TILT, that sounds familiar. But not the name of the app that could use the data.

But a google search could fix that I'm sure. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Discontinued Navigon and new iPhone
> As some of you may know, NAVIGON by Garmin has been discontinued since May.



I just came across this via some software update email and wondered if it would/could be of any help or use for your situation???



> *Garmin Express* 6.8.0.0 07 Sep 2018
> 
> Garmin Express is your essential tool for managing your Garmin devices. Update maps, golf courses and device software. You can even register your device.
> 
> ...


https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/48765/garmin-express



- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I believe that would only be intended for stand-alone GPS devices.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> I believe that would only be intended for stand-alone GPS devices.




Sorry, I wasn't sure. And maybe another reason added as to why I never purchase any Garmin products.

Anyway, to answer your original question, as I mentioned using the iMazing.app for backup and reinstall should do what you want and preserve all the software and map data.

It's far superior to Apple's method, which wouldn't even work if the app etc. isn't available for download. 



> I love the app and am disappointed that Garmin chose to take it down. With it no longer available for download, how would I reinstall it on a new iPhone or during a clean install? Is there a easy and simple way of adding it to a factory fresh iPhone and/or iPad? Also, the maps may no longer be available for download. That’s another issue. I haven’t yet seen a comparable app with built in maps.



- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Several apps will allow installing/transferring apps etc such as the recommended iMazing.app that can do so from a backup.
> https://imazing.com


Got my new iPhone Xs yesterday and have been trying to use iMazing to transfer apps. It keeps wanting to download them all over again. I have the iPhone connected via USB cable as well.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> I just came across this via some software update email and wondered if it would/could be of any help or use for your situation???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely for stand alone GPS devices only. I prefer a proper GPS for some specific reason and have a few of them, this app makes it super easy to keep them updated both map wise and software wise. Unfortunately not for the iPhone.


----------

